# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Αποπροσωποποιηση η κατι αλλο?

## Anwnimos

Γεια σας παιδια.Ειμαι 19 ετων φοιτητης και θελω να εκφρασω ενα προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζω αυτον τον καιρο..Ολα αρχισαν το καλοκαιρι οπου παρουσιασα καποιες κρισεις πανικου που "εξαφανιστηκαν" σιγα-σιγα(ηταν για μικρο διαστημα περιπου ενος μηνα αλλα και καποιες στιγμες ακομη και σημερα εμφανιζεται πολυ αραια ομως)..Αργοτερα μου ειχε κολλησει η ιδεα οτι ηθελα να κανω κακο στην οικογενεια μου και πανικοβληθηκα πολυ γιατι τους λατρευω και σε καμια περιπτωση δεν θα ηθελα να πληγωσω..οποτε αρχισα να ψαχνω και βρηκα εδω στο θεμα εμμονες ιδεες οτι και καποια αλλα ατομα επασχαν απο το ιδιο προβλημα με εμενα οποτε ανακουφιστικα και εξαλειφθηκε αργοτερα αυτη η ιδεα(αυτο ειχε συμβει κατα το διαστημα Σεπτεμβρη-Οκτωβρη)..Και εκει που ηταν ωραια και καλα τωρα τελευταια με εχει πιασει μια ιδεα οτι οτι νιωθω ξενος στο ιδιο μου το σπιτι,σαν να βλεπω την οικογενεια μου σαν ξενους που συνανταω καθε φορα που βγαινω(οπως μια φορα οπου μιλαγε η μανα μου και την ενιωθα σαν να μου μιλουσε μια απλη κυρια στο λεωφορειο :confused:)..νιωθω σαν να εχω χασει καθε συναισθηματικη επαφη μαζι τους αλλα ξερω μεσα μου οτι ειναι η οικογενεια μου και οτι την λατρευω απλα δεν βγαινει και προς τα εξω αυτο το συναισθημα..επισης εκτοσ απο αυτο μου καθε φορα που θυμαμαι αναμνησεις απο σχολειο νιωθω οτι τα εζησε καποιος αλλος και οχι εγω,σαν να ημουν τριτο προσωπο σε ολες αυτες τισ αναμνησεις :confused::confused: και καποιες στιγμες νιωθω οτι καποιος αλλος εχει τον ελεγχο του σωματος μου η των σκεψεων μου..Νιωθω οτι ειμαι αλλος εαυτος πια και οχι αυτος που ημουν πριν το καλοκαιρι..ολη αυτη η κατασταση μου φερνει τεραστιο αγχος και ενοχληση και δεν ξερω πως να το αντιμετωπιζω..σας ευχαριστω για την κατανοηση και συγγνωμη για το εκτενες θεμα..

----------


## chesire

ολα τα συμπτωματα που περιγραφεις τα εχω περασει και εγω σε εντονο βαθμο.. τοσο τις εμμονες μηπως κανω κακο στους γονεις μου οσο και το αισθημα αποκοπης απο το σπιτι μου.. μαλιστα θυμαμαι πως το ενιωθα μονο για το σπιτι μου και τους γονεις μου.. και καλα "ποιοι είναι αυτοι??" τους ενιωθα σαν ξενους προς εμενα.. αυτα είναι συμπτωματα που βασίζονται σε εντονο αγχος παντως και θα ηταν καλο να το συζητησεις με εναν ψυχολογο για να σε καθησυχασει.. αυτο που ειπες "σαν να εχει καποιος αλλος τον ελεγχο των σκεψεων μου και του σωματος μου".. πως το εννοεις?? οτι νιωθεις ξενος ως προς τον εαυτο σου ας πουμε?? ειναι συναισθημα, σκεψη, πεποιθηση?? τι απο όλα??

----------


## Anwnimos

πιο πολυ το ξενος ως προς τον εαυτο μου θα ελεγα..δηλαδη σημερα που ημουν στο κρεβατι αρχιζα να αναρωτιεμαι ποιος ειμαι τι ειμαι και κατι τετοιου τυπου ερωτησεις και αυτο μου προκαλεσε αγχος και δυσφορια και νομιζα οτι εχανα τα λογικα μου..ακομα και τωρα που γραφω νιωθω οτι το κανει καποιος αλλος..ειναι βαναυσο ολο αυτο :/

----------


## chesire

αααχ σε καταλαβαινω οσο δεν φανταζεσαι.. μου ειναι πολυ γνωριμα αυτα τα συμπτωματα που λες.. μην ανησυχεις,δεν χανεις τα λογικα σου ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ..μη σου πω οτι απο την πολλη λογικη σκεψη τα παθαινεις αυτα :p καθε φορα που σε πιανει να σκεφτεσαι πως ειναι μονο αγχος και φοβος και να μην τρομαζεις.. καλο ειναι να συζητησεις με καποιον ψυχολογο για να νιωσεις ακομα καλυτερα.. ειμαι ενα χρονο μεγαλυτερη σου και σκεψου πως αυτα ολα (και αλλα ΠΟΛΛΑ) τα παθαινω απο τα 13 μου!!! μη φοβασαι :)

----------


## Anwnimos

σε ευχαριστω πολυ βρε chesire που υπαρχει καποιο ατομο και με καταλαβαινει :):) ηδη νιωθω ανακουφισμενος αλλα θα επισκεφτω και εναν ψυχολογο για να ησυχασω απο αυτο το μαρτυριο..και παλι σε ευχαριστω :D

----------


## betelgeuse

Γεια σου ανωνυμε.
Παρομοια συμπτωματα ειχα και εγω.Ξεκινησαν απο τα 16 μου και η αποπροσωποποιηση ηρθε στα 23 μαζι με καταθλιψη.
Ενιωθα τα παντα ξενα λες και ειμαι σε ονειρο και δεν αντεχα να κοιταζομαι στον καθρεφτη γιατι ηταν λες και κοιτουσα καποια αγνωστη.Επισης ειχα σκεψεις του στυλ ποια ειμαι? οι οποιες με τρομαζαν,κατι σαν εντονα υπαρξιακα.Οταν μιλουσα με καποιον και ηταν σαν να μην μιλαγα εγω αλλα καποιος αλλος.
Η περιοδος της αποπροσωποποιησης κρατησε περιπου 10 μηνες.Απο τοτε επανερχεται που και που συνηθως οταν νιωθω οτι θα παθω κριση πανικου αλλα ευτυχως κραταει για λιγα λεπτα.
Ειναι μια πολυ δυσαρεστη κατασταση(ισως οτι χειροτερο εχω βιωσει) αλλα ευτυχως δεν ειναι επικινδυνη και δεν τρελαινεσαι.
Πιστευω πως θα πρεπει να επισκεφτεις εναν ψυχολογο για να μιλησεις.
Απο την στιγμη που εισαι φοιτητης μπορεις να απευθυνθεις στην κοινωνικη υπηρεσια της σχολης σου,εκει υπαρχει ψυχολογος και απο οτι θυμαμαι ειναι ανωνυμο.

----------


## psychremedy

Καλό θα είναι να επισκεφτείτε κάποιον ειδικό για αυτά που βιώνεις. Ίσως να πρόκειται για αποπροσωποποίηση όπως ισχυρίζεστε, όσον αφορά την αίσθηση ότι νοιώθετε τους γύρω σας ως εάν να είναι απόμακροι ή ξένοι. Όμως υπάρχουν και άλλα δυνητικά ψυχοπαθολογικά σημεία που σας απασχολούν τα οποία δεν πρέπει να αγνοηθούν. Στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων θα έλεγα πως θα όφειλε κάποιος να τα συνδέσει και να προσπαθήσει να δει τι συμβαίνει στο άτομο που τα βιώνει.
Μετά τιμής

----------


## Anwnimos

ποια ειναι αυτα τα δυνητικα ψυχοπαθολογικα σημεια τα οποια λετε?και κατι αλλο αυτο με τις αναμνησεις που μου ερχονται στο μυαλο και τα νιωθω σαν τριτο προσωπο η σαν να τα εχει βιωσει καποιος αλλος απο αυτο απορρεει?φοβαμαι μην χειροτερεψω στην πορεια :/

----------


## betelgeuse

> και κατι αλλο αυτο με τις αναμνησεις που μου ερχονται στο μυαλο και τα νιωθω σαν τριτο προσωπο η σαν να τα εχει βιωσει καποιος αλλος απο αυτο απορρεει?φοβαμαι μην χειροτερεψω στην πορεια :/


Και αυτο απο την αποπροσωποποιηση ειναι.
Ειναι σαν να αναρωτιεσαι αν τα εζησες εσυ ολα αυτα.Ενω ξερεις οτι προκειται για εσενα νιωθεις τελειως αποκομμενος.
Εγω πιστευω πως το να δεις εναν ψυχολογο δεν θα σου κανει κακο.


Και κατι αλλο που πιστευω πως θα βοηθουσε ειναι το εξης, οταν αισθανεσαι καπως καλυτερα να κανεις καποια φυσικη δραστηριοτητα(πχ περπατημα χορο).

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Καλό θα είναι να επισκεφτείτε κάποιον ειδικό για αυτά που βιώνεις. Ίσως να πρόκειται για αποπροσωποποίηση όπως ισχυρίζεστε, όσον αφορά την αίσθηση ότι νοιώθετε τους γύρω σας ως εάν να είναι απόμακροι ή ξένοι. Όμως υπάρχουν και άλλα δυνητικά ψυχοπαθολογικά σημεία που σας απασχολούν τα οποία δεν πρέπει να αγνοηθούν. Στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων θα έλεγα πως θα όφειλε κάποιος να τα συνδέσει και να προσπαθήσει να δει τι συμβαίνει στο άτομο που τα βιώνει.
> Μετά τιμής


συγνώμη ψυχ-ρέμεντυ, αλλά γιατί γράφετε "Απάντηση ενός ειδικού" στα ποστ και στο προφίλ σας έχετε το τηλ σας?
Δεν είναι λίγο άκομψο να κάνετε τσάμπα διαφήμιση? (ή πλάκα/καμάκι) ?

----------


## Anwnimos

κοιτα γενικως ασχολουμαι με το ποδοσφαιρο και γενικως οταν ειμαι εξω με φιλους νιωθω σαν να μην εχω τιποτα και μολις παταω σπιτι αρχιζουν ολα αυτα...αλλα ακομα να καταλαβω πως προηλθε αυτο το πραμα και τωρα που το σκεφτομαι σε ηλικια 13 ετων ειχα φοβο μηπως σταματησει η καρδια και τσεκαρα καθε τρεις και λιγο τους σφιγμους και ειχα νιωσει τοτε μια αποπροσωποποιηση αλλα δεν εδωσα σημασια και μου περασε..και υστερα απο 6 χρονια το βρισκω παλι μπροστα μου..α και το καλοκαιρι πηγαν να με ληστεψουν και ειχα φοβηθει παρα πολυ για τη ζωη μου σε βαθμο που να μην βγαινω γιατι φοβομουν μην ξαναγινει..πιστευετε οτι και αυτο επαιξε ρολο και αρχισε ολο αυτο το θεμα?

----------


## betelgeuse

Αυτο μπορει να επαιξε καποιον ρολο στην εμφανιση των κρισεων πανικου.
Συμπτωματα αποπροσωποποιησης ειχα παντα μαζι με τις κρισεις πανικου αλλα εφευγε μολις περναγε η κριση.
Με την καταθλιψη ηταν μονιμη η αποπροσωποποιηση οπως σου ειπα και πιο πανω.
Γενικα εχεις κανει κατι για να το αντιμετωπισεις?
Eχεις μιλησει με καποιον που εμπιστευεσαι? (καποιον φιλο ή συγγενη)
Εγω για πολλα χρονια δεν μιλαγα και τωρα διαπιστωνω ποσο μεγαλο λαθος ηταν αυτο.

----------


## Anwnimos

κοιτα τωρα τελευταια το ειδα σε εξαρση και τοσο καιρο δεν ηξερα πως να το εξηγησω γιατι θα νομιζαν οτι τρελαθηκα οποτε το κρατουσα μεσα μου..αλλα ακομη και τωρα δεν νιωθω οτι θα καταλαβει καποιος αμα δεν βρεθει στην ιδια θεση..αλλα οταν δεν ασχολουμαι με αυτο και ασχολουμαι με κατι αλλο το ξεχναω τελειως..Για παραδειγμα οταν διαβαζω και επικεντρωνομαι στο διαβασμα δεν με ενοχλει καθολου αυτο το προβλημα...

----------


## betelgeuse

Δεν χρειαζεται να πεις τα παντα.
Για παραδειγμα μην πεις "μαμα μπαμπα μερικες φορες θελω να σας σκοτωσω αλλα μην ανησυχειτε ειναι απλα μια ιδεοληψια"
Μπορεις να πεις απλα οτι μερικες φορες αγχωνεσαι παρα πολυ και τρεμεις και οτι φοβασαι οτι θα πεθανεις αλλα μην το αναλυσεις παρα πολυ.
Σιγουρα καποιος που δεν το εχει βιωσει δεν θα μπορεσει να σε καταλαβει αλλα σου λεω να το πεις γιατι θα σε κανει να αισθανθεις καλυτερα.

Αν βλεπεις οτι υπαρχουν ασχολιες με τις οποιες ξεχιεσαι τοτε οταν σε πιανει αγχος ή νιωθεις οτι θα σε πιασει ασχολησου με αυτες.

----------


## πεννυ

Γεια σας και από μένα! Ανακουφίζομαι που υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που έχουν το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα με εμένα. Τώρα είμαι πολύ καλά. Πριν από μία εβδομαδα ωστόσο ήμουν χάλια. Ακριβώς τα ίδια. Αποπροσωποίηση, στεναχώρια. Ολα μου φαίνονταν ξένα. Εβλεπα τα παιδιά μου και έλεγα Αυτά είναι δικά μου; Ολα τα έβλεπα από μακριά. Φοβερό άγχος και κλασικά ο φόβος που πάντα έχω μήπως τρελαθώ. Ποιά έιμαι τί κάνω εδώ όλα αυτα τα ερωτήματα πέρναγαν από το μυαλό μου και με πανικόβαλλαν. Νόμιζα ότι χάνω τα λογικά μου. Το είπα στην ψυχολόγο μου και με καθησύχασε λέγοντας ότι είναι έντονο άγχος. Εχω πάρει φάρμακα αλλά τα σταμάτησα γιατί δεν άντεχα τις παρενέργειες. Βέβαια όπως έχω ξαναγράψει βιώνω εντονα οικογενειακά προβλήματα με κορυφαίο το πρόβλημα υγείας του μικρού μου γιου. Πάσχει από εγκεφαλική παράλυση και ενώ είναι 8 χρόνων δεν περπατάει και δεν ξέρω αν και πότε. Αυριο μάλιστα θα ξεκινήσουμε ένα καινούργιο σχολείο και το στομάχι μου πάει να σπασει από το άγχος. Ολα αυτά στην ψυχολόγο και σε όποιο γιατρό έχω πάει φαίνονται φυσιολογικά για μια τέτοια συμπεριφορά και όλα αυτά τα συμπτώματα.

----------

